# note 2 error mtp device not getting installed my pc



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

note 2 error mtp device not getting installed my pc 

i had note 2 which is brand new as earlier i used to connect it for data transfer its being used..for more than 2 months but now its drivers are getting in yellow mark i had tried everything but still im not getting any success to this if any one can help me out in this ....like things i had tried 

1.regestry work on upper filter file...on portable device 

2.updating drivers not works

3.skies installation of correct version on device made

4.done mobile setting also on mtp and ptp ..options 

5.done a format installed a new os same version 

6.change cable and even phone s4 also same issue

done everything...still same issue but no success 

its has xpsp3 ..earlier also same version can any one help me inthis..

urgent please ...:angel::angel:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try installing this Microsoft Patch: Download Media Transfer Protocol Porting Kit from Official Microsoft Download Center


----------



## akbaruddin9322 (Aug 1, 2013)

its not working but thanks for the suggestion plz is there any perfect solution for this ..


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Is this a windows device we are talking about I don't recognize note 2.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try the solutions in post #11 in this link: Support: Samsung Galaxy Note // MTP driver error + continuous USB disconnection - Android Forums


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Moved to the Android forum for further help


----------

